# Salt in Sangamon Co.



## randypedigo (Apr 15, 2013)

Shrooners are the most devious, conniving, lying, misguiding, misinforming, closed mouth, secretive people in the world. I've met them coming out of the woods dragging huge gunny sacks, shaking their heads and saying, "it's too early- too late- didn't see any". I tend to take these fungi reports the same way I take my morels....with a grain of salt. (By the way.....too late for morels in Sangamon County.)


----------



## reinstone (Apr 18, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## pearhead (Mar 12, 2013)

picked 458 greys today all in Macon Co. What up neighbors


----------

